# 3 poems



## asahmed1 (Apr 1, 2011)

My mind as a sponge,
dry and hardened 
water poured upon
moist, it became. 

#2 - 

Fire torched the sky
man became many
Few remained resilliant,
others, feld the sea. 

#3 - 

In the light, shadows glow
mountains rise to the moon
sand brims beauty air.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the pictures painted in these pieces. They're mundane things given a different light and a deeper meaning. The wordplay was brilliant, too, like it was verging on Haiku.

The first is definitely my favorite. 

Oh, and one more thing:



> others, feld the sea.



I assume this was "fled?"


----------



## Gumby (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, you have managed to create beautiful images in my mind with just a few words.


----------



## asahmed1 (Apr 3, 2011)

It is good to read your comments.


----------



## asahmed1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, I do meant fled.


----------

